# Ceiling Mounted Light Fixtures Recalled by Thomas Lighting



## fatboy (Jun 19, 2012)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

June 19, 2012

Release #12-197

*Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 764-0756*

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908



[h=2]Ceiling Mounted Light Fixtures Recalled by Thomas Lighting Due to Fire and Shock Hazards[/h]WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of product: *Thomas Lighting ceiling flush mount light fixtures

*Units: *About 83,750

*Manufacturer: *Thomas Lighting, of Elgin, Ill; part of Philips Consumer Luminaires Corporation, of Elgin, Ill.

*Hazard: *The fixture's socket wire insulation can degrade, leading to charged wires becoming exposed, causing electricity to pass to the metal canopy of the fixture. This poses a fire and electric shock hazard to consumers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *Thomas Lighting has received 11 reports of defective fixtures which resulted in the home's Arc Fault Circuit Interrupter (AFCI) tripping. No injuries have been reported to the firm.

*Description: *This recall involves 28 different models of ceiling flush-mounted light fixtures manufactured between June 1, 2010 through November 25, 2010 with a diameter ranging from 7.5" to 13". All affected fixtures have a round base or canopy affixed to the ceiling and a dome- or cylindrical-shaped cover. The recalled fixtures have a variety of finishes including metal and/or clear or frosted glass and contain one, two or three light bulbs. Canopies are a range of colors including white, bronze, brass (gold) and nickel. Most models have a nib in the center of the dome cover in the same color as the canopy. Although the manufacturer's name, the fixture model number and production date can be found on a printed label on the ceiling-side of the fixture's metal canopy, consumers are advised not to remove the metal canopy from the ceiling in order to access this label.

*Sold at: *Electrical distributors and lighting wholesalers nationwide from July 2010 through July 2011 for between $19 and $50 as Thomas Lighting products.

*Manufactured in: *China

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using the light fixture, avoid direct contact with the fixture and contact Thomas Lighting to arrange for a free in-home repair of the fixtures by a qualified electrician.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact Thomas Lighting at (800) 764-0756 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's website at www.thomaslighting.com


SL325-8: White

7-1/2" dia.

1-light

White glass

SL8691-78: Brushed Nickel

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8771-63: Painted Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Golden cream

swirl glass

SL326-8: White

9-1/2" dia.

2-light

White glass

SL8691-81: Tile Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8772-63: Painted Bronze

13" dia.

2-light

Golden cream

swirl glass

SL458-8: White

9-1/2" dia.

2-light

Clear glass

SL8692-1: Polished Brass

13" dia.

2-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8781-15: Oiled Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Etched glass

SL8652-1: Polished Brass

13" dia.

2-light

Etched swirl

glass

SL8692-18: Textured White

13" dia.

2-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8781-23: Colonial Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Etched glass

SL8683-81: Tile Bronze

15" dia.

3-light

Etched melon glass

SL8692-68: Burnished Bronze

13" dia.

2-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8781-78: Brushed Nickel

11" dia.

1-light

Etched glass

SL8691-1: Polished Brass

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8692-78: Brushed Nickel

13" dia.

2-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8782-15: Oiled Bronze

13" dia.

2-light

Etched glass

SL8691-11: Bronze Florentine

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8693-1: Polished Brass

15-1/2" dia.

3-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8782-23: Colonial Bronze

13" dia.

2-light

Etched glass

SL8691-18: Textured White

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8693-78: Brushed Nickel

15-1/2" dia.

3-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8782-78: Brushed Nickel

13" dia.

2-light

Etched glass

SL8691-63: Painted Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8761-1: Polished Brass

11" dia.

1-light

Clear swirl glass



SL8691-68: Burnished Bronze

11" dia.

1-light

Etched alabaster

style glass

SL8761-78: Brushed Nickel

11" dia.

1-light

Clear swirl glass





Representative photos of the main affected products:







*Model number SL326-8*






*Model number SL8691-78 (11" 1-light),*

*or SL8692-78 (13" 2-light),*

*or SL8693-78 (15-1/2" 3-light)*

---

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about your experience with the product on SaferProducts.gov

CPSC is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of the thousands of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $900 billion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.

Under federal law, it is illegal to attempt to sell or resell this or any other recalled product.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, go online to: SaferProducts.gov, call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054 for the hearing and speech impaired. Consumers can obtain this news release and product safety information at www.cpsc.gov. To join a free e-mail subscription list, please go to www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the light


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2012)

The others are different sizes of this


----------



## fatboy (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah, sorry, my repost didn't show pics. I figured getting the name out there was important also.


----------



## codeworks (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------

